# Collar Bones Hurt When Doing Dips



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

This happen to anyone else?

It's not actually while im doing the dips, but once i stand up again they really ache and it feels like ive been putting a lot of strain on them. You know how sometimes when you do crunches you dont feel it that much, but then you stand up and it really aches? It's kinda like that.

Is this normal? Will it stop over time?


----------



## jakelad (Aug 28, 2009)

It may depend on ure positioning while doin the dips.

I get the same problem as u but in my sternum after benching when i stand up...and i dont know y that is.

Although it ma jus be tenden m8?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Make sure your not shrugging when doing the dips if you know what i mean?

I used to do it and get weird pain in my shoulder


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

sounds like you may be letting your body drop down inbetween your shoulders if you know what i mean.

Imagine your torso in a T shape, well its got to stay in that T shape the whole time through the dips, if you start letting the horizontal line (shoulder to shoulder) bow in the middle then you'll get pain in your collar bones. Thats what it was for me anyway, soon as i addressed that problem it stopped.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahh right cheers boys that'll be the problem i do tend to hold myself in the shrugging position, ill try fix my posture next time, report back if it stull hurts, cheers


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Try doing an inverted shrug movement on the dip bars (as a seperate exercise and in addition to your normal dipping). Whereas with a shrug, you pull up bringing shoulder towards your ears, this is where you push your shoulders back and downwards as you raise your body upwards.

If this exercise recreates the same pain you experience whilst dipping it maybe a lack of strength in the upper part of your pectorals. If so, you can use this exercise after you do your dips to further develop these muscles.

When it comes to the dips, in the mean time, I would follow ben's comments regarding maintaining a t-shape in your shoulders whilst doing dips.

All the best.

J


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers for the comment, thing is i workout at home, so i dont actually do it on proper dip bars, you'll probably laugh at this, but i do them on the backs of 2 chairs and put old tee shirts where my grip is so it doesnt hurt my hands as much. But the pronciple is still the same as normal dips


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

fvckin hell, i'd be sh1t scared of the chairs tipping! That'd do some damage!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah sh1ts me up when one of them tips a little inwards, guess it helps me keep good form be being careful


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Barker said:


> Cheers for the comment, thing is i workout at home, so i dont actually do it on proper dip bars, you'll probably laugh at this, but i do them on the backs of 2 chairs and put old tee shirts where my grip is so it doesnt hurt my hands as much. But the pronciple is still the same as normal dips


Thanks a blast from the past. When I was in my teens, I use to do the same, whenever I was in the kitchen. I also use to do them on the handrails on the poolside when I was lifeguarding. Lots of bodyweight dips did wonders for me at the time.

Keep it up Barker,

J


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

aye i do them between work tops in the kitchen when i'm waiting for stuff to cook


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

That's me haha, in my teens, work out at home, gotta make the most of stuff!

Worst things are wide grip pull ups on the pergola, its so weak i can't swing at all or it'll fall down :lol:


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

i do the kitchen worktop thing. Couple of sets of 20 -30 reps first thing in the morning.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Did em last night, still ached a little, i find it hard not to let my body hang when im doing em


----------

